# Touchpad Dead?



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

So I have a touchpad that had Android installed, Alpha 2 to be specific.. but this one was basically used by my parents and they only ever used webOS because they were used to that.. yesterday it just died.. I've charged it for 24 hours and nothing happens, tried with touchstone and usb and tried plugging into the computer. Also tried the power/home reset method and again nothing happened..

So anybody have any suggestions? Or do we have a dead TP.


----------



## Jones (Oct 14, 2011)

Tried the WebOS Doctor?

http://www.webosbuzz.com/webos-information-tips-tricks/1040-download-all-webos-doctors-touchpad-pre-pixi-veer-etc.html


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Will that work if it can't even power on?


----------



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

Try holding the power and button at bottom of screen I Thomas that's the combo. My friends did that same thing out the box. Its a thought.


----------



## grifter77 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the same issue it was charging all night took it off the charger in the morning, checked email.. locked screen,, and now nothing no button combo will make it respond. Hp said I have to send it in for a repair.. wish i could fix it here but have no idea what happened


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried holding the power button and the home button simultaneously for 30 seconds?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

12paq said:


> Have you tried holding the power button and the home button simultaneously for 30 seconds?


+1

try that before sending to anyone.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

The cable broke. Buy a new cable so you can charge it. Or call hp and they will send you one.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

adobian said:


> The cable broke. Buy a new cable so you can charge it. Or call hp and they will send you one.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


that too, the cable breaks easily.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

adobian said:


> The cable broke. Buy a new cable so you can charge it. Or call hp and they will send you one.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


You may not be aware that the flip out prongs on the charger are removable. It is actually a cap that can be removed so that a European plug can be used on it. Mine quit charging and it turned out that it was the cap that was bad. Just hold on to the body of the charger and give the prong end a slight twist counter-clockwise and it will come off. If you know someone with a TouchPad, test your charger and cap with their charger and cap to determine which is bad. You can also test if the cable might be bad at the same time.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You may not be aware that the flip out prongs on the charger are removable. It is actually a cap that can be removed so that a European plug can be used on it. Mine quit charging and it turned out that it was the cap that was bad. Just hold on to the body of the charger and give the prong end a slight twist counter-clockwise and it will come off. If you know someone with a TouchPad, test your charger and cap with their charger and cap to determine which is bad. You can also test if the cable might be bad at the same time.


mine the cable was bad, not the plug
works great with a diff cable.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I have about 3 or 4 USB cables and I've tried all of them as well as the Touchstone charger.. no dice


----------

